# TO JACK OR NOT......THAT IS THE QUESTION !



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Looking at a rv (Thor Hurricane 34ft) without jacks , i understand the use of jacks for levelling the vehicle. But how bad are the rvs for swaying about when parked up with the children running about in the rv ? Can you live without jacks or can they be retro fitted ? Any advice appreciated


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi *qe2*. We have had 3 RV's all without Jacks. We have never really worried about being on a level. Although they can sway quite a lot when people move around too quickly. We have also been in several BIG storms when the RV has swayed dramatically. But we have been quite happy without jacks. They can be retro-fitted and they do have some advantages. But. Beware. There have been reports of Windscreens cracking or being dislodged so that when on the road they have literally flown out. Not an Urban legend by the way. But a true FACT. :wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Having had 2 R.V's now, one with and one without I would deffinately prefer to have and use jacks. They do add to chassis weight but they also make life a lot easier than poncing about with levelling blocks, especially for someone like me who's paranoid about fridge faults due to poor levelling. 
From what i've read, cracked screens seems to be more assosiated with the 3 jack system than with 4 jacks. The rule is use common sense. Dont go so far as to lift a wheel and try to raise/lower equally on each jack. If you're that far out of level, either find flatter ground or park on blocks firtst and then use the jacks to fine tune. Retro can be done, HWH have a kit, but it's hellishly expensive.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I have recently been giving some thought to fitting the kind of "legs" that are fitted to euro MH's and caravans. Not to level the beast because I think they would snap, but to give a bit of stability and stop any rocking and rolling when parked up. Can anyone see a valid reason why this would not work???

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

No reason Keith, I was thinking along the lines of a couple of cheapo bottle jacks. Machine Mart do them .. 

Jim


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Yes. I would agree. Both ideas are sound and would be a cheap alternative to the fitted ones. :wink:


----------

